# New to FET need some advice!



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello ladies

Wondered if you could help. I've just had my first IVF cycle and due to over-responding to the drugs suffered a bit with Ovarian Hyperstimulation so the 4 embryos had to be frozen. Up until last Friday i was taking Suprefact injections to damplen down my system and i've just had a period. 

Since the decision was made to freeze my embryos the hospital hasn't really said much about the next steps. I'm going to call them but just wondered what to expect and thought some of you ladies may know...

Any advice much appreciated!

Hope you're all well and wishing you all lots of luck with your treatments.

S xxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello there

all hospitals have differant ways of working the same happened to me i had mine frozen in the dec and they told me i would have withdrawl bleed which you have just had and then 1 real period then i think they will take it from there.. i never bled till the feb so i hope your more regular good luck.. and defo give the hosp a ring they will be the only ones to tell you for sure..

Tracey xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a BFN 2 weeks ago. I was encouraged to go ahead with FET ( we have 3 frosties) as soon as possible. I have had my AF that came with the BFN and now they say that I can go with my next AF. I would need to be scanned on day one and again on day 10 and if it looks like my body has settled down , then all stations go. If not, then leave till next month. I thought that this was quick but it seems that a number of people have been told the same if you read some of the threads on this site.
Good Luck,
Bright Eyes


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey Ladies
Thanks for the replies.
My hospital have said that i have to wait for two normal AF's before they can go ahead with the FET. Am a bit fed up waiting but guess it's just one of those things....oh well the joy of fertility treatment.

Good luck to you guys, hope all works out well. 
S xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Have they said if you will have natural or medicated fet?


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going down the natural route...Hope that AF comes on a right day as the clinic do not open on a Sunday .. so timing is key! Clinics must really differ as I'll get going having had only the AF following the BFN and then the next " normal" one.
Bright Eyes


----------



## Sarita (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi all
Jess - they haven't said if it's natural or medicated - which is best? Sorry if this is a silly question i'm new to all this FET stuff!

Bright Eyes - keeping fingers crossed for you that AF arrives on time!


Love to you all. 
x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I  was told to try natural first. Not sure if medicated makes much difference and in some ways might be easier as your AF will be planned?  They said to me that they usually use medicated where someone has an irregular cycle and so ovulation is unpredictable. Not sure if you might get medication as well if your womb needs thickening up
If your clinic is open everyday then this should not be an issue.  I have to try " natural" first. At my clinic I think that it means that you get scanned on day 1 and then day 10. You then do those " ovulation tests" and it is all timed around your " surge". ( brings back memories of the months you did this before you gave up on the natural method of conceiving!) The problem I'll have is if my surge means the transfer date is on a Sunday then I'm stuffed! I was told that they will try this a few times and if it keeps falling on a Sunday then they'll go down the medicated route. 
I'm new to FET too so learning as I go along !
Bright Eyes


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone - just a quickie - am knackered.

Tracy glad you've came through it - what a week you'ver had.  Not sure when I will be doing FET, they never said at the moment.  Same as you just glad I have 24 frostiesxxxx

Been up at Hospital again today to check my ovaries and my left one is very big still.  Had blood tests to check if I was dehydrated, but fine then, so they want to check on me again on Friday.  AARRGGHH am bridesmaid on Saturday!!

My tummy has swollen and I mentioned to the Dr that I felt as if I had trapped wind, but its because my ovary is so big its pressing on my bowel.

Going away for a nice bath and an early night.

Will do personals tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well. Love aikybeats xxxx


----------

